# what happened to *removed*?



## vesparia103 (Mar 11, 2009)

If this is the wrong place to post this, or posting this is not allowed, I apologize. I have just recently started using homebrew, and after many of my games were lost due to a break-in (my wii was intact!) I started using wiiso to replace them. however it seems to be comepletely down for over a week now, and someone said it was gone and wouldn't elaborate. so what happened?


----------



## alex (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think you're allowed to talk about it even when it's down. People here got in trouble about another two, in which at least one of them is back up.

In the for now, learn how to torrent. Google uTorrent, it's just the client, don't ask for anymore.

But that sucks hard if that happened. I just pirate because I don't want to pay for my games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I knew about "that site" but never really used it since I don't download many Wii games anymore.


----------



## AlphaAxe (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread should be locked or deleted by a mod for discussion like this is taboo on these forums.


----------



## DukeDizko (Mar 11, 2009)

Why? There was no rom or iso or whatever request. So no need to close. Just a simple question: What happened to *removed*? I've seen worse things on release discussions here....(check MadWorld...). Guess no one who "needs" that page would ask. I don't, but I'm still interested in what went wrong. Never ordered at Lik-Sang, wanted to know bout their closing, too. So: News, anyone?


----------



## da_head (Mar 11, 2009)

does the website in question have roms hosted on it? if yes, then you are breaking the rules.


----------



## cooldued59 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you define linking isos to different download websites hosting then yes, but as I recall, a better term for something like this is redirecting.

I think IMO *removed* is a redirectory and forum infusion based website.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Mar 12, 2009)

cooldued59 said:
			
		

> If you define linking isos to different download websites hosting then yes, but as I recall, a better term for something like this is redirecting.
> 
> I think IMO *removed* is a redirectory and forum infusion based website.


but nevertheless, it is a site that allows and directs people to download illegal game isos. Just this basic fact is enough to make it a taboo topic on gbatemp.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's working for me.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 12, 2009)

It's not working for me. And, you can't talk about it here.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Mar 12, 2009)

trust me its dead. more than likely a server change but really no clue

This Thread should be Closed


----------



## DukeDizko (Mar 12, 2009)

"Sorry for corrupting the world. Wasn't the intention! Hope no one was sent DDLs while searching for the site. Would be a burden to hard to take for me....ppl makin' their own decisions and stuff...anyway, I go with the masses: If I was a mod, this thread would be so muthafarkin' closed right now... So stop posting! Honestly: Who gives a fuck (bout W****.***), of course!)" would be the only adequate thing here. So stop. Posting. Go. Watching.


----------



## bgump_69 (Mar 12, 2009)

HDD crash.. We will be back up soon!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2009)

bgump_69 said:
			
		

> HDD crash.. We will be back up soon!



Thanks for letting us know, I want scrubbed direct downloads!


----------



## JPH (Mar 12, 2009)

Probably due to legal reasons.
Why are we talking about it here, though, I understand it's the Off-Topic section but it's like...a different video game related forum that happens to be illegal.


----------



## cooldued59 (Mar 12, 2009)

To the many of the people who browse on *removed*, the site has been closed ironically until further investigations/repairs. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It got shut down because some DoS hacker [had] hacked the site. The owner [of Wiiso] shut it down, but [Wiiso] should be up again in a week or so.


----------



## raptir (Mar 13, 2009)

cooldued: You realize you're quoting a Yahoo answer from 11 months ago, right?


----------



## wolf-snake (Mar 13, 2009)

well as far as i can tell it would be back soon


----------



## cooldued59 (Mar 14, 2009)

raptir said:
			
		

> cooldued: You realize you're quoting a Yahoo answer from 11 months ago, right?



Yes and Nope. I took that quote into a sensable theory and plus I changed some things to make the quote more fluent. If it happened once it chances are the same thing will happen again. (Like Haklab and Appulo)

It does make sense that a DoS would occur.


----------



## Skidmore (Mar 16, 2009)

bgump_69 said:
			
		

> HDD crash.. We will be back up soon!


bgump_69 is the nick of one of the ADm of *removed*, if its the same person, there is no reason for doubt.


----------



## wallyyankee (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, I miss wiiso......    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, this is a really good page (really), but I really like *removed*............


----------



## OSW (Mar 16, 2009)

I think thats enough info to be happy. It should be up later.

Closed for now.


----------

